# How long can a dock be?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm going to put out a dock at our lake. It is pretty shallow so I'm wondering how far out can I make the dock? Its at the end of the lake that doesn't get any boat traffic. 
I'm not looking at anything crazy, just wondering what the law says about length of a dock.
Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no set distance because every lake is different. The law requirement is that it can not impede navigation of vessel traffic.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I've seen docks in Lake City that must go 100' into the water. I've also seen people put jet ski & pontoon hoists out that far without a dock attached. Hate to go bump in the night on something like that :yikes:


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

that the 'test' is that they can not be farther out in the water than is necessary to float the 'object' at low water.

ferg....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd suggest checking with your (where the lake is) township/city zoning department. There usually are restrictions on length and the amount of watercraft you can store at it. 
I know of this because I just found out they're trying to get a zoning ordinance passed on Grand Lake up in Presque Isle Township that unless you have an "approved" dwelling on your lake lot you wont be able to put a dock out at all! We have friends that own property on the lake there that dont have an "approved" dwelling onit. They camp out or bring a trailer to stay in and have two sheds and a porta potty, none of which qualify as "approved". Lots of hoopla going on around there right now! :16suspect


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Make sure you measure it yourself. If ya let the wife do it, the dock will be shorter by at least half of what you know it really is.  :lol: :help:


----------

